#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 猞猁

## 護狼_龍城悍將

來源: http://baike.baidu.com/view/66455.htm
猞猁別名猞猁狲、馬猞猁，屬於貓科，學名爲 Felis lynx，體型似貓而遠大於貓，生活在森林灌叢地帶，密林及山岩上較常見。喜獨居，長於攀爬及遊泳，耐饑性強，可在一處靜臥幾日，不畏嚴寒，喜歡捕殺狍子等中大型獸類。産於東北、西北、華北及西南，屬於國家二級保護動物。

中文學名： 猞猁 
拉丁學名： lynx 
二名法： Felis lynx 
門： 脊索動物門 
亞門： 脊椎動物亞門 
綱： 哺乳綱 
亞綱： 真獸亞綱 
 目： 食肉目 
科： 貓科 
屬： 猞猁屬 
種： 猞猁 
分布區域： 中國東北、西北、華北及西南；北歐，中歐，東歐以及西伯利亞西部 

　　中文名： 　　猞猁 shēl

----------


## 銀乂艾克希特

喝阿!!!

好可愛的貓貓(飛撲
有鬚鬚耶OwO~~

可惜大型肉食動物都快絕種了(垂耳

----------


## 亞可

好可愛
胸毛看起來好好摸(///w///)
想躺在牠的肚肚上
不過獰貓還是比較可愛(被抓

----------

